# Pics of my new wheels!



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Got these a couple of days ago. They are Bremmer wheels 18x8 and 45mm offset. Put on Conti Ext contact DW's 245/40/18. No probs or rubs


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

look nice...how are you diggin' 'em?
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, they look nice! :cheers


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am diggin em alot!! Wheels r so ez to keep clean. My OEM BFG's were down to the wear bars and spinning way too easily. These new tires are grabbing nicely. Combo cost me $1543 from Discount Tire. I checked the Tire Rack and they would be $1620 delivered to my door. Somehow I got a really good deal! I know I saved $100 for no tax offer Discount had the day I got em ordered.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats man...they look really nice. In fact...I'm jealous...j/k. Enjoy them.
:cheers


----------

